# stripers



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

any tips on catching stripers. i been hard at it and haven't figured em out


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They are just now getting ready to kick off good. Been some caught lately but should get better. Find the bait and you will find the fish

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

found some busting bait on top the other night got quite a few bites but didnt land any but when they are not chasing bait idk what to do to catch em


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

My brother and I were trolling the other day and found some busting bait, hooked up with one monster, but I couldn't even turn him, broke me off quick.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hooking them on top water is pretty hard. If you see them busting on top throw something sub surface like an x rap. Better hook up ratio.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

When I was stationed in Charleston S.C. I really enjoyed the Striper fishing. We used to slay them where they had the old Minesweepers tied up. Where are the Stripers in our local area?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm no expert on stripers, but I've caught quite a few already this year. What I do is fish a Gulp jerkbait down in holes and near drop offs (somewhere near the river mouths), and I always keep a hard jerkbait like a Smithwick Rogue or Crystal Minnow ready to go in case they start blowing up on bait. I usually fish around the river mouths. Stripers, trout and reds are all over the place right now. Make sure your hooks are sharp, your knots are good, and your drag is set. AP


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

thanks for the info i will see what i can do with it. I went tonight and no luck on the stripers


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

As someone who has caught ALLOT of east coast stripers...here's a few pointers...
1) If you are fishing a swim bait...don't reel too fast...bombers, crystal minnows in the 4-6" range should do...if you think you are fishing slow...you probably aren't fishing them slow enough...especially on cold days...
2) Butt crack of dawn and late in the day are very good times...on overcast days, the bite can go on all day...
3) up around the river mouths, if you see blues, there will probably be stripes under them...blues are slash feeders...the pieces parts drift down and it's a buffet for the stripers...try and get a carolina rigged bait below or better yet, a liveie below them...and hold on...
4) Stripers LOVE moving water...look for rips where currents are converging or riprap just below the surface and fish behind it on the down-current side...stripes could be there waiting to ambush bait as it's being flushed out...throw just in front and let the bait go to them...
Hope this helps


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

devndeb said:


> As someone who has caught ALLOT of east coast stripers...here's a few pointers...
> 1) If you are fishing a swim bait...don't reel too fast...bombers, crystal minnows in the 4-6" range should do...if you think you are fishing slow...you probably aren't fishing them slow enough...especially on cold days...
> 2) Butt crack of dawn and late in the day are very good times...on overcast days, the bite can go on all day...
> 3) up around the river mouths, if you see blues, there will probably be stripes under them...blues are slash feeders...the pieces parts drift down and it's a buffet for the stripers...try and get a carolina rigged bait below or better yet, a liveie below them...and hold on...
> ...


This^^^. Only thing I would add is to try a 1/2 - 1 ounce white bucktail. No trailer necessary. Try it under a popping cork if you see them busting the top.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Suspending jerk shads early in the morning. Stay stealthy and focus on creek mouths that flow into rivers.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Live bait .......Live bait.........Live bait.
4"-10" silver mullet or menhaden. 
Lower part of the Escambia River. 
Early morning and late evening bite.......cloudy rainy days ....(today would be a good day.) 
Night time fishing.....striped bass are low light feeders.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

To piggy back off what Flounder said.........Live bait and again live bait. That nine inch mullet in the picture was the bait.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I used to catch them when I was stationed up in NC. I'd go fishing in the Neuse river in New Bern, NC. I'd catch them until my arms fell off throwing a white spinnerbait. Of course I was always fishing for bass, but I'd see them boiling the water. So, I'd cast a white terminator spinnerbait and slaughter them. I haven't tried that here, but it might work.


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

*I have been chasing stripes for twenty years in the area.*

I have been chasing stripers for twenty years in the area, although striper shave been stocked by Florida game and fish. They are pretty tough to catch consistently. I would do the best on the coldest windiest darkest day I could find.
I caught them at night as well. Fish the lower river sections from the mouth up to about a mile up stream. Populations in our area are not very dense so you have to work for them. Sort of like musky fishing.


If you really want some striper action go Sand bay up at lake Martin. This time of year it is loaded with big fish. The back of the creek arms where the shad stack up can be absolutely incredible. Again pick a cold crappy day. Bring an old bait net since the bottom is rocky. I have caught a lot of fish there over 20 lbs. this lake can provide a great top water bite as well. 

Lures: chrome blue chug bugs 4", white flukes, stick baits. 

Below the dam at lake Seminole can be a good bet this time of year. You just need some heavy gear since you will be throwing big jigs.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

They also respond well to fresh chum. Live chum is even better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone caught them lately on Escambia, Blackwater, etc?


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught these two a couple of weeks ago near the train bridge in downtown milton.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

reefdonkey said:


> Caught these two a couple of weeks ago near the train bridge in downtown milton.


 


WOW! thats what I hope to get soon :thumbsup:


----------

